# [TUTORIAL] How to USB OTG as default SD-CARD



## lp894 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd been trying to find a way To use the USB OTG as the default sdcard. But everything I see simply allows for it to be used as storage. This method will allow you to install apps to it, using the thumb drive as default storage. Essentially I believe it does what android x86 does when it allows you to set the HDD as an sdcard, just uses apps to accomplish it. I didn't make any of these apps and the idea isn't really mine either, heard it from someone else.

1 - Format your USB Drive to ntfs
2 - download and install ParagonNTFS
3 - download and install NtfsSd
4 - Plug in your USB drive, open paragonNTFS, and go to settings-->check and fix, then mount the drive
_*the check and fix will tell you the path to the USB drive /Dev/block/xxxxxx (probably /dev/block/sda1)*_
5 - open NtfsSd and go to menu-->preferences
6 - change Mount device to /Dev/block/xxxxxx (gotten in step 4, and again, probably /dev/block/sda1)
7 - make sure external storage is set to /storage/sdcard0
8 - click mount in NtfsSd

Enjoy the storage

*ISSUES I'VE COME ACROSS*
---You cannot currently see BOTH the built in storage and USB storage at the same time, its either one or the other. I personally resolved that by copying the contents of my internal storage to my USB drive prior to mounting it in NtfsSd
---In order to get back to your internal storage you have to unmount in NtfsSd FIRST, then unmount in ParagonNTFS

*IF YOU CANNOT SEE YOUR INTERNAL STORAGE AFTER UNMOUNTING THE USB DRIVE SIMPLY REBOOT YOUR NEXUS BY HOLDING THE POWER BUTTON FOR 30 SECONDS*


----------



## nst6563 (Aug 29, 2012)

Can you charge while this is setup this way or do you have to revert in order to charge?


----------

